# Process for apartment rentals



## Mark1234 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Quick question about the process of applying for an apartment rental. We are in a furnished rental in Paris and going through the fun of seeking an unfurnished rental, which as many of you know is tough. We are doing the agency thing and have submitted a bunch of documents to apply for a particular apartment but are unsure about what the exact process is and how long it takes. What experiences have others had on this front? We are not really getting much specific info from this agent. We are not looking for general answers and the difficulties of guaranties, furnished vs unfurnished, tenant rights, etc. as there are already a lot of helpful threads on that. The question is more about shedding some light on how the process has played out for others that have been through this. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

is this for France or Portugal as you do not Say, all the best


----------



## Mark1234 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks I am at a loss to figure out how on earth this ended 
Up on the Portugal sections as I posted it in te France section. Very odd. I have moved it. Obrigado!


----------

